
DEC Alpha AXP CPU History - peter_d_sherman
http://es40.org/CPU
======
johnklos
The history is interesting. It's a shame that work on ES40 had stopped before
it was fully able to run VMS.

It's going to be a LONG time before emulation comes close to the actual speed
of real Alpha hardware. I'm still running an API CS20, and it's still quite a
speedy machine.

